# Action Congress is Taking Concerning High Drug Costs



## Editorialist (May 17, 2019)

If you are interested in what Congress is doing toward lowering drug prices, here is the following legislations they propose to deal with the issue:

In U. Senate:

S.99 - Medicare Drug Price Negotiation Act  

To amend title XVIII of the Social Security Act to provide for the negotiation of lower covered part D drug prices on behalf of Medicare recipients

S.97 - Affordable and Safe Prescription Drug Importation Act 

To amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to allow for the importation of affordable and safe drugs by wholesale distributors, pharmacies, and individuals.

S.102 - Prescription Drug Price Relief Act of 2019  

To significantly lower prescription drug prices for patients in the United States by ending government-granted monopolies for manufacturers who charge drug prices that are higher than the median prices at which the drugs are available in other countries

In the U. S. House of Representatives:

H.R.448 - Medicare Drug Price Negotiation Act 

To amend title XVIII of the Social Security Act to provide for the negotiation of lower covered part D drug prices on behalf of Medicare recipients.

H.R.447 - Affordable and Safe Prescription Drug Importation Act

To amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to allow for the importation of affordable and safe drugs by wholesale distributors, pharmacies, and individuals.

Of course I am very much concerned about this issue and have let them know what I want done with this legislation.


----------



## Don M. (May 17, 2019)

Drug prices in the U.S. are beyond ridiculous.  This past week "60 Minutes" did a piece on the outrageous price hikes taking place in Generic drugs.  I would like to see All of the above legislation passes, but given the huge amount of money the drug companies spend on political campaigns, I doubt that there are few in Congress who are not in the drug companies "hip pocket".  In addition to the current proposals, I would really like to see all drug commercials banned from TV.  The U.S. and New Zealand are the only nations which allow this propaganda to be broadcasted, and you can bet the billions spent on these ads is added to the cost at the pharmacy.


----------



## Geezerette (May 17, 2019)

It is a very complex problem and one that concerns me also. I believe in honest negotiating for prices but only if it were "clean", not having our reps being bought off by or shielding Pharmas in their own state from price cuts. 
I personally know people who are getting some routine meds from Canada, both with & without Rx's
Would only want to see imported drugs which were produced with same quality stds as here, not by child labor in a dirty back alley.
Then, importing brings up the question of tariffs which are already affecting farms and diaries negatively. 
Better quit before I get - "political".


----------



## Trade (May 17, 2019)

Editorialist said:


> If you are interested in what Congress is doing toward lowering drug prices, here is the following legislations they propose to deal with the issue:
> 
> In U. Senate:
> 
> ...



It's an absolute travesty that Medicare isn't allowed to negotiate drug prices.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnwa...cant-get-the-lowest-drug-prices/#3e65a49d302b




> When you're one of the biggest buyers of  pharmaceuticals on the planet, you should have a big stick to negotiate  the best prices.
> 
> Medicare, which insures more than 60 million beneficiaries,  doesn't have that power, mostly because Congress stopped it from  getting the best drug prices years ago. But that could change.
> 
> ...



And yet this bill have one sponsor and 8 co-sponsors in the Senate.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-bill/99/cosponsors

So where are the other 91 Senators? With 9 out of 100 Senators on board, what are the chances of this being passed in any forseeable future?


----------



## DaveA (May 18, 2019)

I don't know but wonder why all 9 are Democrats?  Is that telling us something?

  Since Citizen's United became law, large corporations pretty well bankroll all of our elected officials as it allows almost limitless donations to their campaigns.  That was and is the most devastating law to be put in place in our modern era.


----------

